# New speed Cameras?



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Travelling around the A406 this morning noticed that on a grey pole it seemed like their was what seemed like 4/5 cameras all along the pole.

Haven't heard of any new cameras been tested out. Assume that they would be traffic monitors but haven't seen these types before and they were placed not too far from where a speed camera used to be!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I've seen these also and it got me a bit worried although speed camera and meant to be highly visible day and night so seeing as these devices aren't painted the usual yellow I'd assume they were some kind of monitoring cameras? :?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

i thought they were either for traffic or tax?

they are popping up everywhere! i notice also that if there are 3 lanes theres still 5 cameras?!


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

seen these as well on the a12 after you come through the blackwall tunnel :? :?


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

May be could be piloting some equipment for some sort of road pricing??

:?

Had a look on a few websites and no mention or similar photos of the cameras to say they are measuring speed. but still would be good to know!


----------



## HardDrive (May 10, 2002)

I think they are part of the ANPR network so they can track you.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Seen these on the A20 as well, In the same place of some recently disappeared Gatso's :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The new ones are getting tested on the A4 outside sky - its was in Auto Express.

Do they look like these?

http://www.which.co.uk/reports_and_camp ... 115592.jsp

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/6691895.stm


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> The new ones are getting tested on the A4 outside sky - its was in Auto Express.
> 
> Do they look like these?
> 
> ...


Not really they look more like CCTV cameras fwiw :?


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> The new ones are getting tested on the A4 outside sky - its was in Auto Express.
> 
> Do they look like these?
> 
> ...


Think you may be right. As they are not issuing fines yet may be the reason why they are not painted yellow!

Come to think of it seen some near hanger lane on the a40

Time for my Road Angel Updates me thinks!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The picture like said above is not as they are on the A4, they dont have the covers on.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> The picture like said above is not as they are on the A4, they dont have the covers on.


Right, either way i think we need to be careful the goverment /local council may well have a cunning new money making scheme :evil:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

There are 4 cameras on the coastroad on the way out of Newcastle,I was wondering what they were


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

New cameras have appeared on the M25 - 2 polls with 3 cameras on each between the A12 and M11 northbound. What are they, average speed cameras?

Soon there won't be a square inch of the country not covered by a camera of some sort. You won't be allowed to walk the streets without your national insurance number stuck to the back of your head.

Big brother is here [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> There are 4 cameras on the coastroad on the way out of Newcastle,I was wondering what they were


Is that the ones on the eastbound carriageway outside the Wills building? I noticed them the other day too.

Of course the coast road really needs more speed camera's!! :evil: :evil:

joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

joe1978 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > There are 4 cameras on the coastroad on the way out of Newcastle,I was wondering what they were
> ...


Thats the ones.


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

mmmmmm, that's all we need!!!


joe


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

no this is what they are
http://news.independent.co.uk/uk/transp ... 334686.ece


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

More here

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... 0&t=416022


----------

